# I²C-Bus an Beckhoff KL1114/KL2114



## raffi67 (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einer einfachen Schaltung, mit der man einen I²C-Bus an eine Beckhoff Steuerung BC9000 anschließen kann. Will damit Temperaturen über DS1621 Chips einlesen.
Hat vielleicht einer eine Idee?

Wäre für jede Anregung dankbar.

MfG


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi


Such doch mal unter diesem Link

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/articles/DS1621


deinen Sensor.


Hier findest du Beschaltungspläne und den passenden C-Code dazu.

Dürfte NICHT viel Probleme bereiten den in ST zu Coden. 



P.S. Informiere dich auch, ob du auch diesen Baustein verwenden willst/kannst (Genauigkeit + Preis ?)


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi

Ach so, bedenke die Pegelwandelung ! ! !


3,0 - 5,5 V Betriebsspannung !!!


----------



## raffi67 (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

suche ja nicht nach der Software, sondern nach einer Hardwareanschaltung um die 24VDC I/O's auf die 5V zu bringen. 

Der I²C-Bus arbeitet nur mit 2 Leitungen(+Masse): 
1. Takt
2. Datenleitung bidirektional

MfG


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi raffi67



> suche ja nicht nach der Software, sondern nach einer Hardwareanschaltung um die 24VDC I/O's auf die 5V zu bringen.


Hast du bereits die Software, würde mich interesieren.




> Der I²C-Bus arbeitet nur mit 2 Leitungen(+Masse):
> 1. Takt
> 2. Datenleitung bidirektional


Für welche Tackfrequenz  ?   
Für den 100 KHz Bus  ?


----------



## raffi67 (10 Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 

Software selbst hab ich noch nicht, aber genügend vorlagen aus anderen Programmiersprachen. I²C-Bus ist sehr verbreitet.
Hab die IC's für Raumtemperaturerfassung in meinem Haus vorgesehen, hatte aber noch keine richtige Lust und Zeit mich intensiv mit der Hardware zu beschäftigen. Hab aber schon nachgelesen, das es nicht auf die Taktfrequenz selbst ankommt, sondern nur auf die Signale während des Flankenwechsels. Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach der Ausgabegeschwindigkeit meiner Baugruppen und der Verkabelung im Haus (Telefonleitung).


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi raffi67

Deine Frage galt zwar dem Beckhoff-System, jedoch  -->

Wago hat die passenen Module dafür ! ?

Die Klemmen heissen 

750-414 4-Kanal, DC 5V, 0,2ms, 2 bis 3-Leiter Anschluss; positiv schaltend

und

750-519 5V 20 mA

Vieleicht gehen die auch an Beckhoff ?


----------



## gravieren (10 Dezember 2006)

Hi raffi67

Notfalls musst du halt die Analog INs   und Analog OUTs verwenden


----------



## raffi67 (11 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

möchte ja gerne meine vorhandenen Karten verwenden und nicht die teueren 5V Karten kaufen (gibts auch von Beckhoff). Muß doch auch mit ein paar Transistoren und Widerständen zu machen sein.


----------



## Swampler (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Raffi, hast Du die Sache realisieren können? Die Datenleitung bei IC2 ist wie Du weißt bidirektional, d.h. Du benötigst eine Eingangs- und eine Ausgangsklemme und ggf. ein Stück Elekrtonik, dass die beiden Kanäle entkoppelt. 
Bei der Ausdehnung des I2C-Busses solltest Du auf die Leitungen achten. I2C ist nicht differentiell (ggü. CAN, RS422,...), d.h. EMV spielt hier ggf. ein große Rolle. Eine Lösung wäre hier der Einsatz eines Bus-Transceivers, wie er auch bei CAN eingesetzt wird. 

Bei Interesse kann ich mehr Info liefern. Ich persönlich habe den umgekehrten Weg beschritten, d.h. vom Mikrocontroller zur SPS. 

Grüße, 
Swen


----------



## hugo (27 Februar 2007)

Habe auch versucht i2C bus interface zu realisieren.
Programmierung war kein problem aber:

der i2C bus ist zeitkritisch, das heisst mit normalen sps ein / ausgängen kann das zeitverhalten des i2c bus nicht eingehalten werden.

aus diesem grund haben wir das projekt auf eis gelegt


----------



## raffi67 (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo Swen,

hab leider noch keine Zeit gefunden was zu bauen. Hab Temperaturfühler IC's hier liegen und am PC schon mal getestet. Funktioniert so weit. Laut meinen Informationen muß es auch möglich sein mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit größere Entfernungen überbrücken zu können, so daß EMV nicht so ein großes Problem sein sollt (hoffe ich).


----------

